# Mount Pleasant & Grey Gables Quarries, Bath. Dec 2010



## tommo (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry ladies and gents but its another non public report for the min :icon_evil


having looked in to combe down and the quarries, every thing was saying there was lots in the area in the past but due to the extent of the quarrying and fact the stone wasnt very deep in the ground, it has caused alot of issues with building above them, so land stabilisation work had to be undertaken. The £154.6 million land stabilisation project paid for by HCA through the Land Stabilisation Programme saved hundreds of homes, three churches, and a primary school from collapse into the mines much of Bath was quarried from and preserved this part of the City of Bath World Heritage Site from risk, and ensured archaeologically important areas and bat habitats were protected. The work on controlled infill stabilisation of the mines was delivered through Bath and North East Somerset Council’s Combe Down Stone Mines Project Team.

this mine has been infilled in different parts but they dont really show that evident in here and also this quarry has been found to have many a species of bat, so as u can imagine no expense has been spared, a bat hibernation chamber, tunnels, entry points, heating the lot have been installed in both quarrys, but like i said its hasnt spoilt the quarry to much if anything has enhanced it 

any way thanks to a local bath lad, a couple of the combe down mines are now showing up, it was a school night, it was cold but its worth seeing as we spent a good 3 hours in here and that was as about right, its not massive but its interesting, so here we go with these 2 


*dry stone support pillars*






*some really nice cut sections*





*now on to the concrete sections and metal work to support the quarry*



































*really nice lined section, sounds amazing in there really good acoustics*
























*moving on to the bat cave, really well made entrance and stairs, lights on, hibernation chamber, bat boxes the lot*

















*bat hibernation chamber at the back, it was so nice and warm*


----------



## King Al (Dec 18, 2010)

Bloody awesome as always tommo!


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellant shots buddy..good to see you today and thanx very much for the ale n card.


----------

